# betta show tank-cruelty



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Single Bow Front Betta Display Tank Stackable Siamese Fighter Kit | eBay

this is awful, 4 inches x 4 inches x 6 inches. the poor fish would barely be able to move. i hope people dont buy these to actually house their fish in all the time :gasp:


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Most people will keep there bettas in small spaces such as these but mine get a sctioned off 3 foot so that 15x30 space for each fighter and 1 has a 2 foot with some corys :blush:


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep some people do 
Have you seen these too? Aqua Betta Box & Light 2 3L Battery Powered Aquarium | eBay
It's actually called a betta box. My local fish shop sell these, and have a betta on display in it. Can you imagine the sorts who would use these for the entire of the fishes life. Do they really think that 100% water changes daily will do the fish good? Can't leave a fish in there without filteration...
I was looking for a small solitary tank for my betta a while back, I was shocked when I saw all these! MINIMUM I will go for is a 15l bio orb, they at least have filteration and swimming room.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

they are so awful, i feel bad for the fish, poor guys, just because they can survive in such tiny spaces doesnt make it right :bash: im considering a 30L bi-orb for my kitchen for a betta...shhhh dont tell my husband :lol2:


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> they are so awful, i feel bad for the fish, poor guys, just because they can survive in such tiny spaces doesnt make it right :bash: im considering a 30L bi-orb for my kitchen for a betta...shhhh dont tell my husband :lol2:


Biorbs are good for bettas  a 30l you can add a few teeny fish too.

Only time I can justify putting a betta in a tiny tank is when they are sick, treatment works best on bettas in small containers. I have used a 4l fish bowl which worked a treat.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ive just mentioned it to him, and he laughed and rolled his eyes, im taking that as a yes :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> ive just mentioned it to him, and he laughed and rolled his eyes, im taking that as a yes :2thumb::lol2:


It's always a yes if they don't say no! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

An aquatics shop near me has them on display in unfiltered tanks which are around 5L. They even have signs saying they are approved by the RSPCA.


Whooppeeeee


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> An aquatics shop near me has them on display in unfiltered tanks which are around 5L. They even have signs saying they are approved by the RSPCA.
> 
> 
> Whooppeeeee


There telling a load of male cow poop...
First thing rspca say about keeping fish is it has to be filtered......
I hate these tanks with a passion.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's one of these.










Well, about 12 of these.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's one of these.
> 
> image
> 
> Well, about 12 of these.


Thats what I use as a treatment tank, when I have to do daily 100% water changes with treatment and salts and such. Works a treat.

My auntie a few years ago brought a goldfish home and put it in one of those. I have never fallen out with any of my family until then. Needless to say the fish didn't last 2 minutes.


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

when i was younger i bought a fighter and kept it in a small stackable triangular acrylic tank, only about 1 litre in there, i then found that all the rest of these bettas at the shop were dead so i put him in my main fishtank, a big 4x3x2 tank, he passed after about 2 years but he seemed to like life in the bug tank, the small one was a mistake i made, shouldnt of bought it, though i do now use it for shrimp !


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

This is one of those debates that will not go away easily.

My main thoughts on Bettas is that they are one fish that is so so often so poorly looked after irrespective of the size of tank.

ian


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

when i went to america i went to petco and they have stacks of them in small plastic containers, not even in tanks


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

philo said:


> when i went to america i went to petco and they have stacks of them in small plastic containers, not even in tanks


I'm on an american fish forum and the amount of times someone posts about how disgusting petco are at keeping their stock is shocking. 
Pets at home arn't too bad with their bettas. All are in partitioned off sections of a long tank, and are in the same filtered water with vents running through the entire thing. They get about 4litres of swimming space each but at least the water is filtered and they are in a real tank.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

A shop near me are selling Male fighters with glass 5L Filtered and heated tanks with an overhead light, they look great BUT Its not fair on the fish and I wish they didn't sell them, Are they Suitable though? I am 99.9% sure its not but would like ur lots opinion 

Thanks (P.S I don't want one, If I had one Id give the Male a Nice big tank )


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

MINIMUM I would use as a perminant house for a male betta is 15l, but I would choose at least 25 litre. Much swimming room. Room for adequate filteration and much easier on the owner.
I would only, and have only put a betta in anything that small when they have been sick, as treatment areas are much better small.
I have one in a 120l community tank, even though some disagree with putting them with communities I am comfortable it is not stressing him out.


----------

